

If you're in Melbourne Australia, you should come join us at today's YC meetup - tomhoward

The original post for this event is here: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=849668<p>It feels rather frivoulous given the terrible news of the passing of Dan Haubert, so I hope that amongst the joviality, we can spare a thought for Dan's family and friends and reflect a little on the menace that is depression.<p>The weather in Melbourne is fabulous and we're expecting a turnout of at least 30-40 people.<p>The hashtag for today is ycmelb - http://search.twitter.com/search?q=ycmelb.  Should be plenty of tweets and pics through the afternoon.<p>I'm heading in now...
======
bentoner
Awesome, thanks for organizing this. I'll be there in 40 minutes (missed the
original post)---hope someone's still around!

------
joshsharp
Today was great, thanks to Tom, Fenn and Ned for organising. Hope there's
another in the not too distant future.

------
vithlani
Very nice event, hope more coming soon.

